# الى الدكتور محمد باشرحيل



## الزيتونة (19 فبراير 2010)

الى الدكتور محمد باشرحيل ارجوا المساعدة في عمل تقرير عن خطوات او مسلك تكنلوجي لصناعة وانتاج مجففات الشعر ابتداءا من المواد الاولية وانتهاءا بعملية انتاجها وبيعها بالاسواق


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (19 فبراير 2010)

الزيتونة قال:


> الى الدكتور محمد باشرحيل ارجوا المساعدة في عمل تقرير عن خطوات او مسلك تكنلوجي لصناعة وانتاج مجففات الشعر ابتداءا من المواد الاولية وانتهاءا بعملية انتاجها وبيعها بالاسواق


 
الأخت الزيتونة 
اشكر لك ثقتك وقد وجدت هذا الموضوع في 
موقع كنانة ارجو اني يفي بما تبحثين عنه.
وفقك الله.​ 
دراسات جدوى الصناعات الكهربائية / دراسة جدوى مشروع إنتاج مجففات الشعر 

الرجوع إلى: دراسات جدوى الصناعات الكهربائيةالمصدر : المجلس القومى للمرأة - وحدة المشروعات الصغيرة / تم عمل هذه الدراسات بمساعدة الصندوق الإجتماعى للتنمية .*أولاً : مقدمة *

يزداد احتياج المنزل العصري إلي الأجهزة الكهربائية التي تعمل علي توفير الوقت والجهد ، بما يجعل الإقبال عليها أكثر كثيرا مما مضي . 
ومع التطور التكنولوجي السريع والملحوظ في جميع أنواع الأجهزة الكهربائية والمنافسة الشديدة بينها في الأسواق ، فإن ذلك يتطلب إنتاج منتجات عالية الجودة بتقنية متميزة مع الحفاظ علي السعر المنافس والتصميمات الحديثة والجذابة . وتعتبر مجففات الشعر من المنتجات الشائعة الاستعمال الآن سواء علي مستوي الأفراد والاستعمال الشخصي أو علي مستوي محلات التجميل والفنادق . 
ويستخدم مجفف الشعر بصورة كبيرة للسيدات والرجال وبأشكال وأحجام وقدرات متنوعة ، ويعتبر التصميم الجميل الجذاب من أهم أسباب انتشار هذا المنتج ، وأصبح أخف وزنا وأكثر جاذبية ، وأقل سعراً ، مع استخدامه في أغراض متعددة 
*ثانيا : مدى الحاجة إلي إقامة المشروع*

يهدف هذا المشروع إلي إنتاج مجفف الشعر محليا حيث أنه من المنتجات الاستهلاكية الدائمة الطلب . 
والمشروع يقوم علي أساس توفير هذا المنتج بشكل متميز وبتصميمات جديدة موائمة للمتطلبات الإستخدامية والجمالية والاقتصادية لفئات كثيرة من المجتمع . 
والواقع أن معظم الإنتاج الموجود في الأسواق هو إنتاج أجنبي يمثل واردات من دول جنوب شرق آسيا ، الصين ، سنغافورة ، هونج كونج وأيضا أوروبا وبكميات كبيرة ، ولا يمثل الإنتاج المحلي شيئا يذكر بالمقارنة لهذا الكم الهائل من الواردات . 
ولهذا يتجه المشروع إلي تواجد هذا النشاط في السوق المحلي بقوة تمهيداً لإمكانية التصدير فيما بعد ، وذلك من خلال تصميمات محلية مبتكرة والاهتمام بالمواصفات الدولية والجودة وجميع الاعتبارات الإنتاجية للحصول علي هذا المنتج بشكل منافس لما هو موجود في الأسواق . 
وبالدراسة الميدانية للسوق المصري أتضح أنه يوجد به عدد كبير من مجففات الشعر وهو علي سبيل المثال .جونسون (صيني ) ،Pro2000 (ألماني ) ، اليكترا (ياباني ) ، بروفيلنج (الماني ) ومولينكس (فرنسي) . 
وبدراسة صادرات وواردات مصر من هذا المنتج ، أتضح أن صادرات مصر لا تمثل شيئا يذكر أمام الواردات في السنة الماضية فقط حيث لم يكن هناك أي صادرات في السنوات السابقة . 
*والجدول رقم (1) يوضح وضع الصادرات والواردات لمجففات الشعر وأهم الدول المصدرة له .*






صادرات مصر ووارداتها من مجففات الشعر


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (19 فبراير 2010)

*ثالثا : التطوير التكنولوجي*

يقوم هذا المشروع علي أساس الإنتاج بالشكل النمطي المنتظم بأسلوب علمي وتكنولوجيا متوسطة . 
*وعناصر التطوير في هذا المجال تشمل :*


الاهتمام بعناصر التصميم الجمالية والاستخدامية .
اختيار الخامات الجيدة والمناسبة ، والتي من الممكن إعادة تدويرها .
استخدام المواصفات العالمية والاشتراطات الصحية في الإنتاج .
الاهتمام بالعناصر الداخلية للتصميم والأجزاء والبناء الكلي للمنتج ، للحفاظ علي المنتج من عناصر التشويه والصدمات ، أثناء الاستخدام وفي النقل والتخزين .
اختيار أسلوب التصنيع المناسب للاستثمارات المتوسطة ولكن ليس علي حساب الجودة ودقة الإنتاج .
استخدام الوسائل التكنولوجية الحديثة في إعداد الاسطمبات مما يوفر الكثير من عمليات التشطيب المكلفة ، وهذا النوع من الاسطمبات يمكن تصنيعه في مصر الآن في أكثر من مصنع كبير وبأسعار اقتصادية .
وبدراسة هذا المنتج دراسة ميدانية في السوق المصري أتضح أن هناك تنوعا كبيراً في شكل المنتجات مما يعطي قيمة تنافسية عالية لتصميم المنتج . 
*رابعاً : الخامات*

*تتنوع الخامات المستخدمة في صناعة مجففات الشعر ، وذلك لتنوع الخامات المستخدمة ويتضح ذلك في الجدول التالي :-* 
*الأجزاء المكونة للمجفف والخامات المصنوعة منها :*





الأجزاء المكونة للمجفف والخامات المصنوعة منها





ومن التحليل السابق لأجزاء مجفف الشعر والخامات المستخدمة يتضح أن أهم خامات البلاستيك هي خامة ABS وخامة P.V.C . 
وخامة ABSأو ( الأكريلونتريل بوتادين ستيرين) وهي أحد المواد البلاستيكية المنتمية إلي عائلة الاستيرين ،وهي المواد المتلينة بالحرارة وتعمل من خلال ماكينات حقن البلاستيك . 
وتتمتع هذه المادة بمواصفات جيدة من ناحية المتانة والقابلية للصدمات ، كما أن لها قابلية للتلوين واللمعان غير محدودة مما يجعلها مادة مناسبة جداً لتطبيقات الزخرفة وهي أيضا مادة مقاومة للقلويات والأحماض إلا أنها تتصدع إذا تعرضت إلي حمض قوي أو مذيبات عضوية . 
وتستخدم مادة ABS أساساً وتغطي بـ P.V.C ليصبح مقاوما للهب في بعض التطبيقات . 
ويستخدم ABSفي صناعة هياكل الراديو والتليفزيون وبعض التطبيقات المنزلية الأخرى ، ويعد المادة الأولي التي تطلي بالكروم بنجاح . 
أما مادة P.V.C أو ( البولي فينيل كلوريد ) وهي أيضا مادة متلدنة بالحرارة ولها العديد من التطبيقات الصناعية المنتشرة وذلك لأنها قابلة للتشغيل إما بالكبس أو الحقن أو البثق أو النفخ وأيضا لها كثافة عالية ولها مقاومة ممتازة لأي نوع من المواد الكيميائية . 
وبإضافة الملدنات إلي هذه المادة تجعل من الممكن الحصول علي مواد ذات خواص متميزة.


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (19 فبراير 2010)

*خامساً : المنتجات*

يهدف هذا المشروع إلي إنتاج مجففات للشعر ، بأشكال وتصميمات متنوعة بعضها شخصي وبعضها يصلح لاستخدامات محلات تصفيف الشعر ومحلات التجميل . 
كما يتنوع الإنتاج بين المجففات ذات السرعة الواحدة والمجففات ذات السرعات المختلفة ، والمزودة بعدد كبير من الإضافات التي تساعد في عمليات التصفيف . 
كما يوجد الآن بعض المجففات المصممة خصيصا للرحلات ولها مواصفات خاصة لهذا الغرض وبعض المجففات ذات الحجم الصغير التي تصلح لاستخدام الشباب الصغير ولها أيضا المواصفات اللازمة التي تناسب السن الصغير . 
*ولتحقيق الجودة والمنافسة المطلوبة لهذه المنتجات فإنه يجب تحقيق العناصر التالية :*


اختيار خامات جيدة وبأسعار مناسبة للمنافسة .
التصميمات متنوعة الاستخدام والتي تصلح للاستخدام المتعدد .
التأكد من التفتيش والجودة لجميع مراحل الإنتاج .
التأكد من تواجد عناصر الأمان وإمكانية تحقيق الصيانة بسهولة .
*سادسا : العناصر الفنية للمشروع*

*(1) مراحل التصنيع*

تتنوع مراحل التصنيع المختلفة بما يتناسب مع طبيعة الأجزاء المكونة لمجفف الشعر ، وتتجمع في مراحل التجميع الجزئي ثم التجميع الكلي بما يتضمنه من أجزاء لا تنتج في ذات المصنع ولكنها أجزاء قياسية تشتري من مصانع أخري ولها مواصفات محددة مثل : الموتور ، السلك الحراري ، السلك الكهربي ، والفيشة . 
*وتشمل مراحل التصنيع علي الخطوات التالية :* 
*(أ‌) تشكيل البلاستيك :*


وفيها يتم تشكيل الأجزاء البلاستيكية بالحقن ويشمل الأجزاء التالية: 

الجسم الخارجي
الشبك الأمامي
مفتاح التشغيل
المروحة
*(ب‌) تشكيل المعادن : *


وفيها يتم تشكيل الأجزاء المعدنية من ألواح صلب ألومنيوم وتشمل الأجزاء التالية : 

قاعدة الموتور
قاعدة السلك الحراري (أ)
قاعدة السلك الحراري (ب)
*وتأخذ عمليات التصنيع عدة مراحل متتالية أو متوازنة ويوضحها الرسم التخطيطي لمراحل المشروع :* 

تشكيل بالحقن للجسم (الجزء الأيمن ).
تشكيل بالحقن للجسم (الجزء الأيسر ).
تشكيل بالحقن للشبك الأمامي.
تشكيل بالحقن مفتاح التشغيل.
تشكيل بالحقن لمثبت السلك الكهربائي.
تشكيل بالحقن للمروحة.
تشكيل الأجزاء المعدنية بالقص والتخريم والتثقيب .
*مرحلة التجميع الجزئي*


يتم في هذه المرحلة تثبيت بعض الأجزاء بعضها ببعض تمهيداً للتجميع الكلي للأجزاء: 

تثبيت الموتور علي القاعدة.
تثبيت وتركيب السلك الحراري علي الوحدات المصنوعة من الألومنيوم أو العازل الصيني.
توصيل الأسلاك الكهربائية للموتور.
توصيل الأسلاك الكهربائية للسويتش.
*مرحلة التجميع الكلي *


يتم في هذه المرحلة تثبيت الأجزاء التي تم تجميعها جزئيا في الجسم الأساسي لمجفف الشعر كل جزء في مكانه. 

تثبيت المروحة والشبك الأمامي.
إغلاق الجزئين المكونين للجسم بالمسامير في الأماكن الخاصة بها.
تثبيت الأسلاك والسويتش.
التعبئة والتغليف.


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (19 فبراير 2010)

*مرحلة التجميع الكلي *


يتم في هذه المرحلة تثبيت الأجزاء التي تم تجميعها جزئيا في الجسم الأساسي لمجفف الشعر كل جزء في مكانه. 

تثبيت المروحة والشبك الأمامي.
إغلاق الجزئين المكونين للجسم بالمسامير في الأماكن الخاصة بها.
تثبيت الأسلاك والسويتش.
التعبئة والتغليف.
*(2) المساحة والموقع :*

يحتاج المشروع إلي مساحة حوالي120م2 مساحة مغطاه بما في ذلك مكان التصنيع والإدارة والتخزين . 
*(3) المستلزمات الخدمية المطلوبة :*

يحتاج المشروع إلي كهرباء بقدرة 16 ك .وات = 22 حصان بتكلفة شهرية 800 جم 
*(4) الآلات والمعدات والتجهيزات :*

يحتاج المشروع في الأساس علي المعدات الخاصة بتشكيل البلاستيك حيث أنه يعد العنصر الأساسي في المشروع بالإضافة إلي ماكينات تشكيل المعادن للأجزاء التي سوف تضع داخل المشروع . 
*والجدول التالي يوضح أهم المعدات والأجهزة المطلوبة لإنشاء المشروع :* 



أهم المعدات والأجهزة المطلوبة لإنشاء المشروع





*(5) احتياج المشروع من الخامات ( في اليوم الواحد ) :*

*عدد المنتجات في اليوم 100 مجفف شعر* 



احتياج المشروع من الخامات في اليوم الواحد





*إجمالي قيمة الخامات في الشهر =2050×25يوم =51250 جنيه مصري. *
*إجمالي دورة رأس المال 3شهور*


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (19 فبراير 2010)

*إجمالي دورة رأس المال 3شهور* 
*(6) الرسم التخطيطي لموقع المشروع :*





الرسم التخطيطي لموقع المشروع





*(7) العمالة :*





العمالة






عدد الورديات :1
زمن الوردية :8 ساعات
*(8) منتجات المشروع :*





منتجات المشروع





*(9) التعبئة والتغليف :*

يتم تعبئة مجفف الشعر والأجزاء الإضافية (المكملات) وقد يصل عددها إلي 8أجزاء أو أكثر تبعا لنوع المجفف وطريقة استخدامه وسعره أيضا . 

تتم عملية التعبئة في وحدات من الفوم مشكلة بشكل الأجزاء للحفاظ عليها من الكسر ، ثم تغلف بعد ذلك في غلاف مصمم خصيصا يوضح : 

شكل المنتج .
العلامة التجارية ، الاسم التجاري .
المواد المصنوع منها .
ضوابط الاستخدام .
*ويتم إعداد هذه المكونات وتجهيزها لدي الغير *
*(10) عناصر الجودة :*


*أ – جودة التصميم* 
يراعي في التصميم اختيار الخامات المناسبة مع تقليل كمية الخامة بتصميم جيد وحجم مناسب.
يراعي الانتباه إلي تقليل الهادر من الخامة أثناء التصنيع.
يراعي أن يكون التصميم مناسبا للاستخدام الذي صمم من أجله وعلاقته بالإنسان المستخدم .
*ب – جودة التصنيع* 
التأكد من جودة الأجزاء المصنعة تبعا للمواصفات العالمية الموضوعة لهذا المنتج ويمكن الإطلاع علي المواصفات القياسية بهيئة التوحيد القياسي.
التأكد من جودة الأجزاء القياسية التي تشتري من الغير وملاءمتها للأجزاء المصنعة داخليا لضمان جودة التجميع.
التأكد من الاختبارات الخاصة بالمتانة للمنتج بعد التجميع.
*(11) التسويق :*

المشروع يتجه بمنتجاته إلي قطاع الأجهزة الكهربائية والأجهزة المنزلية ويعد هذا المشروع من أهم القطاعات في جميع المحلات الكبرى والسوبر ماركت والمعارض المتخصصة . 
ومع تطور الإنتاج يصبح مجال تصدير هذه السلعة من المجالات الواعدة في الاتفاقيات الخاصة بدول أفريقيا حيث أن السوق يتحمل الكثير من هذه المنتجات . 
*(12) الاشتراطات الصحية والبيئية :*


*الشروط العامة :* 
توفير مصادر التهوية الطبيعية اللازمة .
توفير وسائل إطفاء الحريق اللازمة .
توفير مصدر دائم للمياه من الشبكة العامة .
تواجد شبكة عامة للصرف الصحي / الصناعي .
*الشروط الخاصة :* 
اختيار مناسب لموقع المشروع .
التخلص من مخلفات البلاستيك بإعادة تدويرها عن طريق ماكينة تكسير المخلفات وتصنع الآن في مصر .
وهذا رابط الموضوع :

http://www.kenanaonline.com/page/4697


----------



## الزيتونة (21 فبراير 2010)

الف شكر لك استاذي الفاضل وبارك الله بجهودك واتمنى ان اعرف ايضا كيفية تصميم وتصنيع (مسلك تكنلوجي) لعمل وانتاج عربات النقل المستخدمة لنقل البضائع (اي من اي مادة تصنع ومراحل تصنيعها والعمليات التي تمر فيها) وفقك الله ودمت


----------



## أحمد دعبس (3 أغسطس 2010)




----------

